# new sig



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

nice!!!


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice, I like the texture, but that black spot behind Irvin's gotta go, looks like a jet pack.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

plazzman said:


> Nice, I like the texture, but that black spot behind Irvin's gotta go, looks like a jet pack.


agreed


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

plazzman said:


> Nice, I like the texture, but that black spot behind Irvin's gotta go, looks like a jet pack.


I got lazy half way through and said forget the rest of that. Was hoping no one would notice.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

lol it's the first thing I noticed. But the rest is great, the text is awesome.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i wouldnt have if he wouldnt of said anything....blame plazz..lol...


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah, thanks plazz.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I love you?


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

K, I forgive you.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

lol.

Set that middle pic to overlay dude. Fixes it right up.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Looks really good man as usual keep up the talent bro.


----------

